# Your most anticipated video games



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

*Tales of Xillia*
Will probably never be released in the west. But the US gets the Tales of Graces port for PS3 so who knows. Still waiting for the Tales of Vesperia port 

*Persona 5*
The Persona series is a combination of RPG and social simulation. Persona 3 FES and Persona 4 are two of my favourite RPGs for PS2. I can't wait for the next installment. 

*The Last Guardian*
Action adventure developed by Team Ico (Ico, Shadow of the Colossus). Unfortunately, the release has been pushed back to 2012. 

*Ni No Kuni*
Studio Ghibli + Level 5 = WIN 
This game seems to have the magical atmosphere of the Studio Ghibli movies and Level 5 developed games such as Dark Chronicle (Dark Cloud 2), Jeanne d'Arc and the Professor Layton series.

*Final Fantasy Versus XIII*
Don't know what to think about this one. I hate FF XIII with a passion but Versus seems to have a darker setting and atmosphere. Can't believe it will be worse than FF XIII. Maybe it will be the first Square Enix game I actually like. My hopes are not too high though. But they want to release FF XIII-2 first :roll

*Alice: Madness Returns*
If it's only half as good as American McGee's Alice I will get it.



Other games I am waiting for:

*Kingdom Hearts 3*
*Catherine*


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Diablo 3.

Deus Ex: Human Revolution.

Duke Nukem Forever.

Starwars: The Old Republic.

Torchlight 2.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Diablo 3 by far. I have tons of brand new ps2/wii/xbox360 games sitting on my shelf because I don't have time to play them. But I will MAKE time for Diablo 3.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I'm rooting for the announcement of Advance Wars 3DS.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

1. Uncharted 3
2. Infamous 2 (will be a month late getting it sadly) 
3. both MW3 & BF3
4. Mass effect 3
5. Resistance 3
6.RAGE
7.Twisted Metal
8.Bioshock infinite (looks amazing)

Just youtubed that Alice & wonderland game you listed,I thought it was a child game when i seen it browsing through the gamestop site a few days ago but it looks pretty damn cool


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

Guild Wars 2
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
BF3


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

BF3.



Yeah, seriously, that's it. with that said I will give Diablo 3 a "try" when it comes around to see if I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Skyrim


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

The next Grand Theft Auto game scheduled to be coming out in 2012? Or is it 2013? Although it will probably be pushed back more times than Dr. Dre's Detox album.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Diablo 3.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

So glad I saw this page. I did not know a new Persona had been announced! Now I'm going to be very excited until it comes out. I don't think Atlus can do any wrong in my view! One of the few story tellers I enjoy now.

Having said that, other games to look toward.

FFXIII-2 : I don't think I'll ever be able to pass up an FF game just based on nostalgia of the old games.

FFXIII Versus : See above.

Catherine : By Atlus. Looks so quirky and should have an amazing story.

The Last Guardian : SoC was epic.

Batman-Arkham City : I'm surprised no one mentioned this yet! The first game was amazing and did quite well critically. Just visually it looks amazing, plus it's Batman.

Mega Man Legends 3 : FINALLY!! It took long enough for the sequel! I loved the first 2 games in the spin-off games. Probably my most looked forward to 3DS game. Prototype released soon, so if anyone has a 3DS I'd look into getting the prototype!

Uncharted 3
Kingdom Hearts 3
BioShock Infinite

Last 3 are very self explanatory. 

I'm sure I missed something. But that's all I can think of for now.


----------



## okaay (May 21, 2011)

New GTA fo sho and Prototype 2.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

crsohr said:


> The next Grand Theft Auto game scheduled to be coming out in 2012? Or is it 2013? Although it will probably be pushed back more times than Dr. Dre's Detox album.


What city is it going to be in this time? Last I heard they were doing San Andreas again. I'm personally looking forward to BC3, and Gears Of War 3.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

crsohr said:


> The next Grand Theft Auto game scheduled to be coming out in 2012? Or is it 2013? Although it will probably be pushed back more times than Dr. Dre's Detox album.


That's what i want to know. Rumors that it's coming 2012 then they're rumors saying they won't release it until the ps4 & the next xbox comes out so they can use better graphics and make the game bigger .:stu

Hopefully Agent will be like GTA.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

penguin runner said:


> So glad I saw this page. I did not know a new Persona had been announced! Now I'm going to be very excited until it comes out. I don't think Atlus can do any wrong in my view! One of the few story tellers I enjoy now.
> 
> Having said that, other games to look toward.
> 
> ...


Well, several sites on the internet state that Persona 5 is announced/under development. They are refering to an interview with Katsura Hashino in March 2010. Not much is known about P5 though so a release in 2011 is highly unlikely. Let's hope for 2012.

Catherine will be released in less than two months on July, 26 2011. This game looks really interesting.

Never played Arkham Asylum but I'll definitely check it out. Thanks for this one.

Damn, I completely forgot about Mega Man Legends 3. I own a copy of Mega Man Legends 2 and I love this game so much. Never played Mega Man Legends 1 though. Unfortunately, I don't have a 3DS but maybe I should buy one even if it's solely for this game lol.
Btw, Keiji Inafune is working on an exclusive RPG for PS3 which will be released in August 2011 in Japan.



successful said:


> Just youtubed that Alice & wonderland game you listed,I thought it was a child game when i seen it browsing through the gamestop site a few days ago but it looks pretty damn cool


Haha, not a child game at all. It's the sequel to a game that was released 11 years ago. Will be released on June 14, 2011 (June 16 for Europe). Can't wait for it


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> BF3.
> 
> Yeah, seriously, that's it. with that said I will give Diablo 3 a "try" when it comes around to see if I'm gonna buy it.


I agree.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

BF3
Skyrim


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Skyward Sword, pretty much just right now. Come E3 things may change.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Modern Warfare 3
Diablo 3
Uncharted 3

Lots of 3s up in here.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

I strongly recommend everyone who is anticipating Diablo 3 keep an eye open for Path of Exile. 
http://www.pathofexile.com/

It looks like it's going to be a really dark, awesome, Diablo type game.

Other games I'm anticipating that I haven't seen mentioned yet:

Dark Souls
Dungeon Siege 3
The Last Story
Xenoblade
Ninja Gaiden 3
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
Sonic Generations (might as set myself up for yet another Sonic disappointment)


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

mrbojangles said:


> What city is it going to be in this time? Last I heard they were doing San Andreas again. I'm personally looking forward to BC3, and Gears Of War 3.


Nobody knows for sure. But there was a very small ad in the 'GTA: Episodes From Liberty City' booklet that cryptically hints that it could be back to Miami, Florida. Which would kinda make sense if they are going in chronological order of the PS2 games. Unless it's just a red herring to throw people off. San Andreas was a masterpiece though, I really hope they take it back to there.



successful said:


> That's what i want to know. Rumors that it's coming 2012 then they're rumors saying they won't release it until the ps4 & the next xbox comes out so they can use better graphics and make the game bigger .:stu
> 
> Hopefully Agent will be like GTA.


But isn't the PS4 coming out in 2014? I can't wait that long lol. They seem to be concentrating on other games too so I doubt they are in any rush to release it. I bought the PS2 because of Vice City, then I bought the PS3 because of GTA IV so I will have no choice but to buy the PS4 if they do that lol. Man I don't even want to think how much the PS4 will cost when it's first released. :eek


----------



## tugboat (May 11, 2011)

BF3
Skyrim
ME3
SWTOR
Maybe Rage


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Shenmue 3..:sus


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Not sure if the new Super Street Fighter 4 expansion is out or not, that and Ocarina of Time for the 3ds.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Diablo 3 & Skyrim

And not much else... not really big on modern games. :stu


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Been looking at guild wars 2 updates for a long time now. Long in development, so I would say that.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Besides some of the games already mentioned by others here, I want Heroes VI.

Magic the Gathering 2012 looks alright even though the games have little to no support in terms of patching after release. Yet, they release costly DLC anyway. I still have to play it.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

crsohr said:


> But isn't the PS4 coming out in 2014? I can't wait that long lol. They seem to be concentrating on other games too so I doubt they are in any rush to release it. I bought the PS2 because of Vice City, then I bought the PS3 because of GTA IV so I will have no choice but to buy the PS4 if they do that lol. Man I don't even want to think how much the PS4 will cost when it's first released. :eek


Same story for me! except it was with GTA:3 for the PS2.
I hope Sony don't go the whole do everything entertainment system again, it was just ridiculously expensive at launch. Now that they have blu ray established hopefully they won't try touting a new medium, i want the PS1/PS2 days back!!!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

modern warfare 3 duhhh

diablo 3 looks pretty cool too


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I'm very interested in Blade & Soul. That should be out next year, maybe.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Demon's Souls 2!


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Doom 4 (or whatever it will be called)!!!!!!!:banana!!1!:banana


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Diablo 3!
Skyrim
LoZ:Oot: 3DS


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Alice Madness Returns
Deus Ex: HR
R&C: All4One
NCAA '12


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Oh yes, Sonic Generations looks pretty awesome. I like the idea. I sure hope it doesn't disappoint! Most Sonic titles haven't been awesome recently....


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Cod mw 3


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

there are so many good games out there and I haven't even played all of them. and with f2p mmos, there is no shortage of games.

for the specific game I am waiting on:
Half Life 2 Episode 3 - valve is keeping us hanging


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

New GTA
Rage
Skyrim
Agent
The Last Guardian

But mostly ME3, I'll be MIA when it releases.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Demon's Souls 2!


Agreed 100%! :clap I just saw a Dark Souls trailer and it looks like more of the same. I guess I like the torture of not being able to advance in a game after what seems to be days on one area.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

The only game i'll be looking forward to is the future 'Kingdom Hearts 3' game.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

MW3 and NHL 12


----------



## Ryoshima (Jun 8, 2011)

This year I can only say Skyward Sword since my other consoles decided to die.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Skyrim
LOTR: War in the North


I've only really been exposed to Nintendo but those two look pretty sweet to me. Might need a PS3 first. -_-


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

a new x-com game, but not _that_ one.

does that count?


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

This is some brand new BF3 gameplay. This has to be the best graphics ive ever seen but note that this is probably pc gameplay not console. Console will still be stunning however


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Most definitely on PC. ^

Kinda interested in Diablo 3 and I think I saw a new Ratchet and Clank during the Sony E3 conference. And whenever the new Kingdom Hearts finally comes, although I need to finish 2.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

If I can create a Nurgle Plague Marine, I will _live_ in this game.


----------



## SilentChaos (Apr 24, 2011)

SW: The Old Republic
Diablo 3
Mass Effect 3
Assassins Creed: Revelations
Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim
Dust 514


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SilentChaos said:


> Dust 514


haha, since i play Eve Online, i'll hire you and your merc team to defend my planet


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Skyrim and bioshock infinite


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

Sadness...but alas it is probably just vaporware!


----------



## SilentChaos (Apr 24, 2011)

Logan X said:


> haha, since i play Eve Online, i'll hire you and your merc team to defend my planet


For sure!  I'm glad I have a PS3 now since I just found out its a PS3 exclusive lol. Yay CCP!


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

Bioshock : Infinite
Metal Gear Solid : Rising
Final Fantasy XIII: Versus
Persona 2: Innocent Sin
Assassins Creed : Revelations
[PROTOTYPE2]
Uncharted 3
Silent Hill : Downpour
Last Guardian
ICO and Shadow of the Colossus Collection


----------



## shadow cougar (Apr 18, 2011)

Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Uncharted 3, Mass Effect 3, and Bioshock Infinite all look epic.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Diablo 3 and skyrim. I miss diablo II so much that I had a dream about it last night...


----------



## Zephton (Jun 15, 2011)

KIRBY FREAKIN' WII

If its multiplayer is wifi, then my friends and I will be playing it forever


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Tera Online seems pretty cool, from what I've seen.

The political system also seems neat.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, Proun:


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Batman: Arkham City
Assassin's Creed: Revelations
X Men Destiny

I regret buying an Xbox 360 to be honest. I'm not into the 360 exclusives. New Sly game? Rachet and Clank? Heavy Rain? Infamous? I hate you guys :b


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

WWE '12. I am a wrestling fan.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

looks neat. probably not the best trailer, though.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

erasercrumbs said:


> If that's true, I foresee a lot of time spent playing Planeswalkers in my future. I love Magic.
> 
> *Just want to say, one game that I am DEFINITELY eager to play is Rayman Origins. One of the most beautiful games I've ever seen.*


:clap Definitely looks sweet.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I would love to see what Video games look like 20 years from now. I'm guessing not that different.


----------



## cpuzManiac (May 8, 2011)

Red Orchestra 2

the first game in a long time that i'll pay full price for on launch day.


----------



## NorrisFoxx (Dec 4, 2010)

*Dragon Ball Z: Ultimate Tenkaichi*

*I might aswell finish since I already foolishly bought the first three on release date*

*yEah...*


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure actually, any good RPG games coming out any time soon?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I would love to see what Video games look like 20 years from now. I'm guessing not that different.


I'm hoping by then we'll have the virtual reality helmets and all but ditch consoles, to be honest. I think that's the next step. Honestly, how much better are graphics going to get? 3D is a step (sorta) in the right direction if we're going the virtual-reality route.

Robert1987, a game called Dungeon Siege 3 just came out which is like a hack 'n slash RPG. Other than that, earlier this year there was Dragon Age 2 and The Witcher 2 just came out.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I would love to see what Video games look like 20 years from now. I'm guessing not that different.


_Call of Duty: Modern-er Warfare_


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Robert1987 said:


> I'm not sure actually, any good RPG games coming out any time soon?


the next big one is skyrim i think followed by mass effect 3.

recently released rpgs are dragon age 2, witcher 2, and dungeon siege 3. great year for RPG's 

honestly the only console (only console) rpg i can think of that is coming up in the future is the zelda one.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

StevenGlansberg said:


> I would love to see what Video games look like 20 years from now. I'm guessing not that different.


Yeah, in terms of graphics, we're already seeing diminishing returns. The jump from PS2/Xbox/GC to where we are now was nowhere near as dramatic as the jump from the N64 era. Basically, the most dramatic shift this generation has been the move into HD.


----------



## livewell (May 26, 2011)

diablo 3


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

your crazy said:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


saaaaaaaaaaame!!!


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't been keeping up with recent video games too much recently (Though I am playing Mortal Kombat on PS3 right now). I can't wait for Catherine next month! Been dying to play that game. I'm also looking forward to the Persona 2: Innocent Sin release for PSP in September.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

IS it out yet is it out yet!!!!????


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Only one I'm really anticipating is The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. I've always been a Zelda fan, so this one is the top of my list.


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

MW3 and Skyrim


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Dead Island!


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tales of Graces F

Like every other good RPG, Nintendo of America won't allow me to play this game on my Wii, unless I decide to learn Japanese. Fortunately, there are plans to bring it to PS3, so I should be able to play it anyway.






I know I'm a giant nerd for thinking this, but I don't care, that looks freaking awesome.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> Tales of Graces F
> 
> Like every other good RPG, Nintendo of America won't allow me to play this game on my Wii, unless I decide to learn Japanese. Fortunately, there are plans to bring it to PS3, so I should be able to play it anyway.
> 
> ...


I am also waiting for Tales of Graces F. There are plans to release it in 2012. To be honest, I'd be even more excited about a release of Tales of Xillia and Tales of Vesperia (PS3 port). Tales of Vesperia won't come though but I still have hope for a western release of Tales of Xillia. We have to be satisfied with what we get though unless we want to learn japanese. Namco doesn't seem to care about western "Tales of" fans. The current gen seriously lacks top notch JRPGs but Tales of Graces could be one.


----------



## Dov (Dec 12, 2009)

Gears 3 I hope its come up before this  s


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Genetic Garbage said:


> I am also waiting for Tales of Graces F. There are plans to release it in 2012. To be honest, I'd be even more excited about a release of Tales of Xillia and Tales of Vesperia (PS3 port). Tales of Vesperia won't come though but I still have hope for a western release of Tales of Xillia. We have to be satisfied with what we get though unless we want to learn japanese. Namco doesn't seem to care about western "Tales of" fans. The current gen seriously lacks top notch JRPGs but Tales of Graces could be one.


There are actually a decent amount of good JRPG's still coming out, but they are all on the portable systems. I'm playing Radiant Historia right now, and it really has a great classic JRPG feel. I don't know why exactly it became fashionable to release JRPG's on handhelds, but that seems to be the way it is now.

Also, I don't think it's Namco's fault that the games don't make it over here. Isn't that up to Nintendo of America to port games into English?


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Godless1 said:


> There are actually a decent amount of good JRPG's still coming out, but they are all on the portable systems. I'm playing Radiant Historia right now, and it really has a great classic JRPG feel. I don't know why exactly it became fashionable to release JRPG's on handhelds, but that seems to be the way it is now.
> 
> Also, I don't think it's Namco's fault that the games don't make it over here. Isn't that up to Nintendo of America to port games into English?


Yes, there is a ridiculous amount of JRPGs on the DS and even the PSP has many good ones. The reason for this is that portable systems are more popular in Japan than consoles and development is cheaper. Overall, I am dissapointed with console JRPGs this gen. Sure, there are some good ones but it doesn't even compare to the SNES/PS1/PS2 era.

Hmm, I don't know about ports (I am not familiar with Nintendo anymore though) but when it comes to localisation it's up to Namco (Publisher). I really don't understand Namco's policy. It seems like a gamble whether they decide to localise a Tales game or not. They think they wouldn't make enough profit with a localisation but then they decide to throw a bone for the hungry fans (in this case by localising Tales of Graces F). In the case of Vesperia it isn't their fault though because Microsoft paid for the 360 exclusivity in the west.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

Batman: Arkham City


----------



## Campeador (Jul 5, 2011)

Deus Ex 3. Because there's nothing cooler than sunglasses at night.


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm currently anticipating Skyward Sword.


----------



## Bethy (Jun 23, 2011)

Guild wars 2. Grrr hurry up and come out!!!


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm looking forward to playing The Last Story (Wii) and Xenoblade (Wii) when they come out later this year. Thing is, the English version is European release only. Luckily I homebrewed my Wii and it can play imports. Pandora's Tower (Wii) is going to be EU-only for the English version as well. But we'll have to wait until 2012. Wtf is wrong with Nintendo of America? Why can't you bring these games to North America? Not everyone is a nerd like me who likes to modify their hardware to get it to do **** it's not supposed to do. 3 Nintendo RPGs (something that Nintendo fans have wanted for awhile), very late into the Wii's life cycle, none of them coming to North America. Nintendo can <fill in the blanks with sexually suggestive comment.>

I'm damn lucky that I don't just have a Wii. If you had nothing but a Wii right now, that would totally suck. Nintendo and the third-parties have pretty much given up on it for awhile and Wii U won't be here until 2012 (I'm probably not even gonna bother with Wii U just like I haven't with 3DS. I want to save my monies. lol). There are a lot of older Wii games I still want to play though.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

phoenixwright said:


> I'm looking forward to playing The Last Story (Wii) and Xenoblade (Wii) when they come out later this year. Thing is, the English version is European release only. Luckily I homebrewed my Wii and it can play imports.
> 
> I'd like to try Pandora's Tower (Wii) as well. But who knows if we're even gonna get it translated.
> 
> I'm damn lucky that I don't just have a Wii. If you had nothing but a Wii right now, that would totally suck. Nintendo and the third-parties have pretty much given up on it for awhile and Wii U won't be here until 2012 (I'm probably not even gonna bother with Wii U just like I haven't with 3DS. I want to save my monies. lol). There are a lot of older Wii games I still want to play though.


Pandora's Tower is being released in Europe.

http://www.livewii.fr/news/159056-Pandora's_Tower_en_Europe_en_2012

I'm also looking forward to those three, mainly Xenoblade though. I find it hard to believe Nintendo wouldn't release at least one of those in the US, especially The Last Story.

For what I'm looking forward too....

The new game by Monolithsoft that looks like a Baten Kaitos sequel.










The Last Guardian, still.

Final Fantasy Versus 13, still.

Zelda: Skyward Sword


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

There's going to be a new Monolith Soft game ala Baiten Kaitos? I've yet to try Baiten Kaitos. I gotta get a Gamecube controller and Gamecube memory card for my Wii. Never owned a Gamecube.

Yeah it is hard to believe Nintendo of America won't release at least one of those three in NA. Hopefully you have some sort of import loader for your Wii. I installed Homebrew Channel on my Wii last fall and some sort of application that allows me to run imports. I've tried Another Code R (EU release. There never was a NA release) on it and it works.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Sunny 137 said:


> I'm currently anticipating Skyward Sword.


I am too! It's been so long since we've gotten a brand new Zelda console game. I'm so excited for it, especially the improved motion controls. =D I hope it comes bundled with the MotionPlus add-on because I don't have it though...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Skyrim, RAGE, BF 3


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Batman Arkham City and Skyrim are the only ones ill get instantly but Saints row 3, fifa 11 and mw3 are the ones ill get when their cheap (maybe if i can find mw3 cheap when it comes out ill get that, got mw2 for 20 pound on day of release 2 years ago)


----------



## Jon243 (Aug 26, 2010)

Skyrim, NBA 2k12, and possibly Saints Row 3 although I'm going to borrow it or rent the game first.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

The last guardian, the last guardian, and more the last guardian.
That game will be legendary.
I could care less about anything else...


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Skyrim, mass effect 3, battlefield, modern warfare, fable4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, Diablo III


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Battlefield 3........cant wait for it to comeout


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've bee playing brink, have about 9 characters there so now I'm up for some Knights Of The Old Republic. I love the ruthlessness of the sith who'd strike dwn an ally beforee show them mercy. I never could relate to that but now I realise the truth, they don't either. It was hard work to their destiny they knew to be temporal so long as mortal. Played through both it's precursors many many times, pausing the combat. Videogame characters I owe to keeping me alive, not in what they show you but in what they force you to feel in every instant they act and eventually act as you, as you have to give a flow in every sense to rigidity reflecting inner deluge . Usually the highly detailed games are fun but they don't make me feel anything; because my eyes haven't seen what they wanted but what they were told. To every passive dreamer's eyes there is a prince who must take over the world with his heart and his eyes, because nothing else denies destiny more than a rigid, placid world. It's just something you do when something strikes you, you watch closely and stop moving and listen to the character to wonder. Then the world becomes what you need it to be, where you find more winding than rididity, then you have a real game to play through where everything small becomes to you an enclosed grove each instant as to noone too quickly, vivid, deep, breathless.


----------



## StarlightSonic (Jul 12, 2011)

Currently anticipating Sonic Generations.


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Diablo 3


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Gears of War 3


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

Tera Online.


----------



## stephh (Mar 16, 2011)

Snuffy said:


> Diablo 3.


:3


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

D3
Rage
Fallout San Fran
Avernum 1 re-release


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

Skyrim, Skyward sword and Shadow of the Colossus remake


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Skyrim, Saints Row 3, a new Fallout, Half Life or Grand Theft Auto


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

Skyrim, Battlefield 3, Bioshock Infinite, Rage, Far Cry 3, Borderlands 2, Gears of War 3, Darksiders 2, Guild Wars 2, Deus Ex, Diablo 3, and I really hope Half-Life Ep. 3 is still on the way as i'm dying to know what happens.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 !!!!11


----------



## Manifold (May 14, 2010)

- The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim
- Bioshock: Infinite
- Darksiders 2
- Mass Effect 3
- Ninja Gaiden 3
- Dragon Age 3 
And come on Remedy, don't pull a Shenmue on me, I want Alan Wake 2


----------



## davidburke (Mar 23, 2009)

i cannot wait for mass effect 3 and gears of war 3


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Super Bat Puncher


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

Mass Effect 3
Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
Super Mario 3DS
Paper Mario 3DS
Animal Crossing 3DS
Mario Kart 3DS
Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Xuaraus said:


> Harvest Moon: The Tale of Two Towns


My sister is going nuts waiting for the next Harvest Moon game. She's fanatical about Harvest Moon.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

dead island, deus ex, saints row 3, mw3


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

erasercrumbs said:


> My sister is going nuts waiting for the next Harvest Moon game. She's fanatical about Harvest Moon.


^Harvest Moon is totally rad, so this makes sense.

I'm getting pretty excited for Blade Symphony: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/punyhuman/blade-symphony


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mass Effect 3 and BioShock Infinite. But mostly ME3. lol I seriously don't care about any other games right now.


----------



## Thorftw (Jul 7, 2011)

Mw3 and Bf3 are obvious choices there.

Except what I'm REALLY excited about is the upcoming Sonic Generations game for the 360, ps3, and 3Ds!


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

mw3
bf3
Elder Scrolls Skyrim
NHL 12


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Xenoblade Chronicles. It's finally coming out in English.






It's coming out in Europe next week. I'm going to hopefully import it sometime next month.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

The Last Guardian, FFXIII-2, FFXIII Versus, Kingdom Hearts 3


----------



## greppel (Jan 31, 2011)

Mass Effect 3, Dues Ex: Human Revolution and Star Wars the Old Republic. Just love science fiction games.. Oh and Fifa 11 (football fan).


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> My sister is going nuts waiting for the next Harvest Moon game. She's fanatical about Harvest Moon.


lol likewise. High five to your sis.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

At the moment Deus Ex 3.. after that i'm looking forward to Mass Effect 3, Torchlight 2, and Guild Wars 2.

Mass Effect is mass effect, so, no explanation needed there  Torchlight 2.. the first was a bit limited in my opinion, but they seem to be expanding on it and adding co-op so Torchlight 2 could end up being pretty awesome! Actually more interested in seeing how that turns out than Diablo 3 at the moment. Be fun to find some people to run through it in co-op.

And then Guild Wars 2... Guild Wars was pretty fun, and had a lot of tactics with the limited skill selection. GW2 also looking pretty amazing. Plus hopefully it lacks ridiculous timesinks and grinding that plague other MMOs and make them unplayable for anyone with other things to occupy their free time.

So.. yeah.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Skyrim
Episode 3, but that's like waiting for the second coming (IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN)
A new Kirby Air Ride
Rainbow Six 7
Majora's Mask 3DS
Farcry 3
Many more, but these are at the top of the list


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

awwwwwwww yeeeeaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

shadowmask said:


> awwwwwwww yeeeeaaahhhhhhhh


:clap *Maximum excitement level achieved.


----------



## feelgoodlost (Jul 14, 2010)

Just off the top of my head

Dark Souls
deus ex human revolution
uncharted 3
gravity daze
dragons crown
yakuza of the end - if we ever get it over here 
prey 2
skyrim

And too many more


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Probably Arkham City at this point. The huge assortment of villains in the game is giving me geek tremors.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Godless1 said:


> :clap *Maximum excitement level achieved.


I refuse to read or watch anything about Dark Souls, as I already know it's going to be great and don't want to spoil anything. The original is easily my favorite game on PS3.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

papaSmurf said:


> I refuse to read or watch anything about Dark Souls, as I already know it's going to be great and don't want to spoil anything. *The original is easily my favorite game on PS3.*


Ditto. Although, I don't have nearly as much willpower as you. I've watched every video, trailer, and interview that I've come across.


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

Basically just skyward sword lol

oh, and the next good harvest moon game. I got addicted to Friends in mineral town, but I haven't liked any that have been released since MM. 

Also waiting for some good JRPGs in general

I'm a fairly casual gamer lol


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

1. Assassin's Creed Revelations
2. Batman Arkham City
3. Uncharted 3
4. Playstation Vita
5. Bioshock Infinite


----------

